# General Business Category > Marketing Forum >  Digital Marketing Business

## Juan-Pierre

Hi,

My name is Juan-Pierre and I am a digital marketer start-up or in the process of becoming a start-up.

I have researched digital marketing for a few years and I have noticed that in SA it is THE best online business to start. I have all the necessary know how, but I just cannot seem to get it off the ground. I have a hosting package and a domain, but it is laying dormant now for quite some time....with me paying every month! Although, I did experiment with it not so long ago trying to sell a product and it worked rather well driving traffic to my site, but had to delete all the content on my website as the product's services was discontinued.

I want to connect with other freelance online marketers in SA who have walked the journey and made a success out of it. I have noticed that there are not many online entreperneurs in SA (local websites on the net proves it) as in other parts of the world. For a while now I have been learning a great deal from Neil Patel and a few others. But where are the internet entrepreneurs in SA?

I have had so many trials and errors with my website that I decided to only launch it again once I have all my ducks in a row and know exactly what I am doing.

I have started this thread simply to connect with the experts....if there are any on this forum. So, are there any internet entrepreneurs on this forum???

----------


## Blurock

I am not an expert and I do not have an online shop, but I understand a bit of the essence of marketing and getting your product out there. Think about the following questions when assessing your business:
How do you attract business? What is it that you are selling? What makes your business/product unique? What differentiates you from the crowd? How easy is it to do business with you/your website? Is it fast or frustrating? What is the customer experiencing? 
Maybe I can share something from the marketing guru Peter Drucker; "Because the purpose of a business is to create a customer, the business enterprise has two - and only two basic functions; marketing and innovation.
Marketing and innovation produce results;all the rest are costs. Marketing is the distinguishing, unique function of the business."

----------

Juan-Pierre (14-Jun-19)

----------


## ians

Firstly... iam clueless when it comes to marketing ...even though i have owned and run an electrical business almost 30 years and have had 2 other small business which i have run for about 10 years ...I have no idea when it comes to marketing.

From my experience i have learnt that i am very good at what i do which keeps me turning over month to month ...however being one of those people who believe if you want something done right...do it yourself ...which brings a whole lot of challenges...i have learnt that no matter how good i am at what i do ...unless i crack open my shell and start looking into creating a team of people to assist ...i will never grow...there is a good chance i will still be around in the next 20 years but only because i am as stubborn as fock and prepared to get my hands dirty.

i have been talking to a lot of other self minded people who work for themselves and realised that it is a common and severe problem...one which causes highs and lows in return in investment (our most valued asset ...our time.)

With the knowledge i have now ...if i were 30 years younger i would be targeting all the small business in SA ...something which should be growing out of proportion due to the current state of affairs and high unemployment. 

People have offered me capital to help grow...however without the correct team which would include marketing assistance capable of selling ice to eskimos without expecting to become a millionare over night...it would just get me into a bigger financial burden ...its a waste of time for me get more capital to grow something that has limited growth potential...i could go to the bank and get R100 000 in the form of a credit card debit which standard bank have offered me (bad idea)...what will that help me if i cant get my product out to the right customers.

I will give you an example of one of my small operations.

I start a facebook page and get 168 likes...1 month later 158 product are sold...and not one complaint about quality or service...what doesn that tell me...i am good at what i do ...and it is not marketing...because i saturate the market place with the product in the small platform...so i find another platform to sell ...for 2 weeks i work day and night trying to keep up with manufacturing of the product...i dont hear one complaint about quality or service...however i saturate the platform and the product sales comes to a stand still...once again...because i have experience with what happens i dont over manufacture...but instead just keep a few product for the odd sales to the late buyers...everyone is happy.

so what is wrong with my products...if it is not the quality or service...yip you hit the nail on the head ...marketing.

i believe this is a huge problem in SA ...there are hundreds of small businesses out there with the same problem...marketing...we dont know how to sell our products or services....and no it doesnt help flogging a dead horse...renewing or updating the ads on the same platform unless you sell water or a consumable product.

so what is the solution...finding a person who knows how to get products and services out there to the " right customers" ...for example it doesnt help trying to sell a powerful impact drill to a womens club...maybe a guy with his shirt operating the machine... but not the machine...you get the idea.

Get this right and i believe you would have you hands full beyond your wildest dreams...become an agent for a pile of small businesses ...focus on your strengths marketing what we are strong at and you will never look back...if i were 30 years younger knowing what i know now...this is what i would study for and focus on.

what makes this even easier than it was back in my day is the technology available to "spread the word" and target the right customers.

----------

Blurock (10-Jun-19), Juan-Pierre (14-Jun-19)

----------


## Blurock

Marketing is not a once-off thing. You cannot create an ad or website and flog it for the next 20 years.
Marketing requires research. @Ian, you were correct to say (in another post) that you have to pitch to the right audience. 
Define that audience and then find ways to get your message and product to them.
Also do research about your competitors - what are they doing and how?

The second part of marketing is innovation - you have to reinvent yourself and your message all the time to remain fresh and interesting to the audience. Have you made any changes to your facebook page and updated material? Can you add a video or interesting content? Word-of mouth is the best marketing. Do you have any endorsements from your existing customers? Have you run special campaigns to boost sales?
Fathers day, mothers day, earth day, tree day, valentines etc were not started by the United Nations, they were all started by retailers to boost sales. 
Marketing is a full time occupation, but so is being a business owner; 24/7/365. As the owner, you are the no 1 marketer!

----------

Juan-Pierre (14-Jun-19)

----------


## Juan-Pierre

I really appreciate all the answers to my post. Wow, great insight and advice guys....thank you so much! 

Ians, I believe that you touched on a sore point when you said, "i believe this is a huge problem in SA ...there are hundreds of small businesses out there with the same problem...marketing...we dont know how to sell our products or services...." I have since recently researched this extensively and small businesses just do not have the marketing know-how and to add, digtal marketing know-how.....since that is the in-thing in our digital age. Out of the 51% of internet penetration in SA, almost 48% actively access the internet via a mobile device (according to Hootsuite, We are social). I just wonder how many of them own a small to medium business and have never even considered to learn the ins and outs of marketing their products and services online.

My biggest problem in my attempts in getting my start-up off the ground is time....!! I do have a full-time job and getting paid a market related salary, but taking care of a family as well, time is a major factor. But I just cannot shake this passion and drive I have for digital marketing. Yes, it is about setting up a business that generates a solid revenue, but if I was just after a quick buck (like many others out there), I think I would have been up and running a long time ago. I am just very passionate about helping others succeed and have had the privelige in doing so many times in my life. However, I do have so much clarity on which direction I would like to go with marketing and I think you guys just added to that. 

Ians, you just confirmed something I have been focusing on since recently, "Get this right and i believe you would have you hands full beyond your wildest dreams...become an agent for a pile of small businesses ...focus on your strengths marketing what we are strong at and you will never look back" 

I am presently formulating a strategy as well as products and services for small businesses.....any advice here?

Wow! Awesome stuff guys, really appreciate your insights.

----------


## Juan-Pierre

Great insights there Blurock....thanks!

----------


## Blurock

> what makes this even easier than it was back in my day is the technology available to "spread the word" and target the right customers.


So how do you "spread the word" other than with a website or social media?
We are not all electronic guru's and some of our more mature friends may be terrified by social media. Getting to know people and getting people to know you and your business is very important. Join you local chamber of commerce. Don't be shy to introduce yourself and participate in discussions and forums. Ask for referrals.
Another way to get accolades is to enter competitions. Find out what is available for your business, e.g exporter of the year. There are different categories for small and large business, newcomers and established businesses. In KZN this is sponsored by the Durban Chamber and Transnet. Finalists are introduced by a short video of their business. Apart from a lovely trophy, there is also media exposure in the Mercury and a radio interview.
The response is amazing and gives you credibility to promote your business with confidence.
Join industry bodies and feature in newsletters or magazine articles. You'll be amazed how this will help you with referrals for future business.

----------


## JP Havenga

Thanks Blurock, once again you gave very insightful comments in your post. Will most definitely look into it..... :Cool:

----------


## devyani

really great information

----------


## Isabella020

wow That's Great information I'm working in a digital marketing company .

----------


## Blurock

> wow That's Great information I'm working in a digital marketing company .


Welcome to TFSA, Issabella!  :Wave:

----------


## Isabella020

Thaks Dear

----------


## adrianh

> Thaks Dear


One way to get your butt kicked off a group.....

----------


## Dave A

> One way to get your butt kicked off a group.....


Or posting content that contravenes the relevant website's advertising policy  :Devil2: 

Unfortunately Isabella's primary interest in participating appeared to be to drop some spammy links...

----------


## BillShiphr

Thanks for your competent answers, guys!

----------


## Amandaaaa

Hi, I am Amanda.

I sell clothes accessories in the form of Japanese pearl sequins that can be used as decorations on wedding dresses or made fashion accessories such as bracelets, necklaces, and earrings. Currently, offline sales are getting low, I thought about trying to advertise on Facebook. Do you know a place or YouTube channel that can provide lessons on how to advertise on Facebook?

thank you

----------


## Xpressmedia

Hi
I am in the process of creating a membership marketing site creating a community of small business owners and entrepreneurs where we can create a like minded groupwhere we can support each other and learn from other business owners.
I have been marketing my businesses with online methods for over 10 years now and have built up the Xpress Community Websites over a 20 year period. The secret of Successful Marketing is not to put all your eggs in one basket. You need to create a variety of Lead Streams, each one giving you a flow of interested customers. Some will give you a few leads and others will give you a flood of leads like the one we have just helped Rasta Beds with. In addition if one of the Marketing Channels has a problem you still have a supply of leads. In this day and age you never know what Google or Face book will come up with next.
I have a marketing and sales background having owned one of the biggest private magazine publishing companies in South Africa. At one stage in my life I was doing business turn arounds and being paid by taking an equity in the business. It nearly always boiled down to 2 things; the most common one was no customers because of poor or no marketing or secondly a lack of financial controls in the fact that the owner was taking money from the business for his personal use.
It is not about the money, it is about helping small businesses grow and succeed, which is why we recently created the "Pathways to Success Membership Site", so we can help and mentor small businesses to grow. It is a well known fact that the biggest problem facing small business owners is a lack of customers. What better way to help them, than by showing them how to do the marketing with easy step by step guides and a close mentorship.

----------


## Blurock

Xpressmedia the membership marketing site is a good idea. After all, I am not in business to make money, I am in business to create customers. The customers are the ones who pay for my products. Maybe we can allow members to advertise one product or service per week in a dedicated thread? How about it Dave?

----------


## Xpressmedia

Hi Blurock I read your earlier post and you nailed it spot on. It does not matter how good everything else is *Without customers or buyers you do not have a business* The problem is that 90% of small business owners do not have a clue about marketing. Small business owners can join our facebook site Pathways to Success for free.

----------


## Dave A

> Maybe we can allow members to advertise one product or service per week in a dedicated thread? How about it Dave?


Hi Blurock,

There are two areas in place for this level of member advertising already -
1. Member Ads and Marketing.
This is for any registered member to use, but is in the member only content area (which means less exposure).

2. Local Ads on TFSA.
This is in the public area, but only TFSA Locals may post ads here. You have to earn your stripes first.

One service or product per week seems like an acceptable rate...

----------

Blurock (05-May-21)

----------


## BusinessStrategist

Hi Juan-Pierre, I have started and ran a few online companies, mostly service related though. Are you still in the market? If you need ideas or advice regarding online business ideas - let me know? You can mail me direct at sherman@atkasa.com - Hope to hear from you soon.

----------


## thepepy

Hi Juan

If you plan on getting exposure for your website without any online marketing experience, I would do the following:


1. Create Social Media Accounts (Facebook, Instagram, Twitter)

2. Add regular content to these accounts daily, such as images, quotes, business specials and promotions. This improves your organic rankings of the social media accounts, if someone searches for your industry on the search bar, you could pop up if you have been actively adding content. This process takes time, a few months wont cut it.

3. Find competitors in your industry, and follow their followers, but do not follow more than 5 people per day. In time, you can unfollow them as they are limits to how many people you can follow.


You could also take advantage of the Free Classified Ads in South Africa. Good examples include olx.com, junkmail.com and gumtree.com.

----------

kiepie (26-May-21)

----------

